# what kind of atv do you have?



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have an artic cat 500 4x4...been a great bike, bought new in may 2001


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a Polaris Ranger last November.

I use it for hunting and ice fishing, I love it, so far.

Sunrise on Hubbard Lake Michigan


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

6 miles out on Saginaw Bay


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Polaris 400 4x4----herds cows great!!!!plus goes up hills!!!lol!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Honda 450 4x4 Auto shift. Got all the goodies too. 
here's the link to a picture:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6051
Can't figure out to fit it here. keeps saying to big. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Here ya go...nice bike...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

'02 Honda Racher 350 (2 wheel drive) my dad has the 4x4 same model/same year. They both will haoul tons of corn to the deer feeders as well as bring the dead deer out of the woods on the racks.

Have had : '85 Suzuki 185 (bought new)-GREAT for the year
'97 Polaris Trail Boss 250 (bought new)-Didnt Like Much At All, some ended up stealing it, was treated so badly at my local Polaris dealership, I went out the same day & bought the Honda w/ the insurance $ & got a loan for the rest.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a 500 scrambler. It has been overheating for the last 3 years. It has been bored out before. After that it started overheating. since then it has had every cool system part replaced. My only guess is that they have thin walls and after being bored out it is worse. but i dont want to replace the block. Any other ideas??????


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have an 05 Honda Rancher 350 4x4 also have the snow plow to have fun with in the winter!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have a camo '04 Suzuki Vinson.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Sold my Bombardier DS650 last year but still have the 1986 honda 350X.

here is a pic of the DS.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3514&sort=1&cat=500&page=2


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we have 2 suzuki ozarks best quads I have ever ownedwe usualy ride 3 days a week and hit alot of mud and I can't say enough about these little bikes


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

\m/ 350 YAMAHA WARRIOR \m/


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Mine is a pair of Red Wing size 15 boots. They take me into the deer and drag the deer back out. I have had these in mud holes and up mountains that even the 700s with their all their ground clearance can't match.


----------



## bass-n-8er (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a 400 Yamaha Kodiak,4x4,utility bike.Been a real good bike.


----------



## brhine_99 (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a 2005 kawasaki 750 big brute very nice quad. has lots of power


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah bassn8er I have the same Quad; 2001 kodiak 400. I love it. Has been a really nice tool for deer season. Bought it from a buddy who let it sit in his garage for two years. He wanted a big screen TV (lazy) and I wanted an ATV(fun) so 2K bucks flashed in his face and it was mine. Still worth at least 3k. Just don't have the heart to sell her. I would be cussing myself come deer season lol...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Have to update my ATV status. The girlfriend bought herself a Suzuki Z250 sportbike.........or something like that  

Awesome bike for sure.....Whole new world from riding the utility bike though. Already flipped it twice while climbing hills


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a Polaris 325 Magnum 4 X 4 . I use it for deer hunting, snow plowing and for pulling my Lawn tractor out of the mud when I get it stuck in the back yard. It's a life saver when I have to haul a deer from way back in the woods.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have the same machine as whaler. It's been good for just about everything.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

brhine_99 said:


> i have a 2005 kawasaki 750 big brute very nice quad. has lots of power




A 750??? It better have lots of power! Or you better take it back


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

I Have A Polaris Ranger 4x4 Love It. Dande


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 1984 Honda 250 four stroke, 2WD, that gets me everywhere I want to go as well as Lewis on the back plus a deer in tow. Oldie but Goodie. Cost me $800three years ago.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey rockbass bombardier has a 800cc utility quad.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I know they do. I was just teasing brhine about saying the 750 has lots of power...........Those are huge bikes with all the power you would want I would think. I know the 350 had more power than I really needed. I could not imagine a 750 or 800. Than again, I did not do much work with mine other than plowing snow


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

rustyfish said:


> I have a 500 scrambler. It has been overheating for the last 3 years. It has been bored out before. After that it started overheating. since then it has had every cool system part replaced. My only guess is that they have thin walls and after being bored out it is worse. but i dont want to replace the block. Any other ideas??????


Unless you can get the cylinders resleeved you are probably hosed. Find a reputable ATV engine shop and talk to them. I know two strokes are re-sleeved on a regular basis, don't know about four strokes.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a 1984 Honda 250 four stroke, 2WD, that gets me everywhere I want to go as well as Lewis on the back plus a deer in tow. Oldie but Goodie. Cost me $800three years ago.


My brother in law has the same bike he uses to haul deer and anything else around down at his cabin. It's a great machine.

I have a 2000 Honda Foreman 450 4x4. My son rides the hell out of it and it just keeps on going.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 1999 Kawasaki Prarie 400 4X4 with right around 1000 miles on it. I bought it new and traded off one of my motocross bikes in on it. I have a 54" warn snow plow for it to clear the drive in the winter and use it to haul corn into the feeder as well...usually 200 lbs at a time and it has hauled plenty of deer out of the woods. It's also great for jockeying the boat and enclosed trailer around the driveway and in and out of the garage instead of hooking up the truck. It's been a great bike with zero problem...change the oil, keep the valves in check and give them fresh air and they will run forevver.


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

We have a 2001 Suzuki Quadmaster 500 4x4 automatic My dad bought new in may of 2001. It had about 120 miles on it when we bought it because they used it around the dealership, now it has about 1100 miles on it. Had a few problems with it, but other than that it has been a good one. Havnt hauled too many deer out on it yet, but i will. It is great on hills and things, it loves the mud  Its got some power. I would like to get a honda rancher or any kind of honda for that matter. I dont need alot of power or anything(it would be nice), but, i would just want 4x4! :!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm looking into getting a Suzuki Eiger 400 4x4.....Anyone with any experience either good or bad with this particular model?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Used to have a Banshee.......I love that thing  

Hopefully get another one in a year or so.....


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

We always had one when I lived in Alaska....kinda miss em...but, here's a pic of my son's (who still lives in Alaska)...given to him as a birthday present this last Aug by his wife (a great daughter in law)...the grandkids now use the "big red"...while Bobby and Teri follow them in a more relaxed mode to hunting and fishing destinations.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I had a 1999 honda 300 4x4 loved it but had to sell it, now I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 400 2x4 or 4x4 fully automatic or electric shift. I have never used the electric shift yet, call me lazy  I will be getting a snow plow for it soon (I hope)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassy I have a 2004 like yours. You will love the electric shift when you get out and play. Great when your in weeds or mud!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a pair of Honda Recons they do a good job on the ice and trail
Thinking of moving up to a 4x4
geowol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Here are our quads


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

2003 Honda 450 Foreman ES bought new in 2004. Absolutely love this ride but son now starting to ride it so here's my thoughts???? Do I continue to let him ride this one and buy a new Honda of some sorts for myself, or do I buy him his own model slightly smaller???? Take in mind he's 10 and 115#.


----------



## Bamboo Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm a Suzuki dealer in Heath, Ohio. I'd happily work deals for fellow fisherman. Interested in a new Suzuki? Give me a try at MSP Suzuki or call and ask for Chad. Your wallet will thank you (until you blow your savings on lures  ).


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Any 05 Eiger's left Bamboo??


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

If I knew this before Bamboo, I would have come to you  

With that in mind, I may be in the market here before long. I am not after any specific bike, but will keep you in mind.


----------



## Bamboo Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

dakotaman said:


> Any 05 Eiger's left Bamboo??


Sorry it took so long to reply. I have no new 05' Eigers left, but I have a spotless 05' eiger trade in. It is a yellow semi-auto. I'd let it go for $3900 plus tax if you're paying it. I have new 06' Eigers with full auto transmissions that I'd sell for $4950 plus tax (roughly 5399 otd for licking county residents - camo is extra). I also have new 06' Eiger semi auto's for $4790 plus tax (roughly $5200 otd for Licking county- again, camo is a bit extra). All buyers also recieve 20% off of all parts and accessory purchases (providing I have 20% mark up on items -lol) for good. Thanks and hope I can help- Chad.


----------



## Bamboo Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

rockbass said:


> If I knew this before Bamboo, I would have come to you
> 
> With that in mind, I may be in the market here before long. I am not after any specific bike, but will keep you in mind.


Anything I can do to help. Just make sure you ask for Chad, and don't forget to tell me you are a OGF Board member.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll probably be seeing you real soon bamboo.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Bamboo,
Can you PM a list of used machines you have? Or provide a number for the shop and I can hit you up there? Thanks in advance.....BD


----------



## Bamboo Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

BIGDAWG, currently the only used ATV I have is the 05 Eiger. Once I figure out how to PM, I can make you aware of anything else I get in.
You can reach me at the shop Tuesday through Saturday. We are open Mondays too, but I'm out fishing. 
Edit: I'll Pm you our # at the shop.


----------



## footballnfishin (Feb 24, 2006)

2005 suzuki Z-400


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I now have a 05 Suzuki Eiger. Went down to see Bambo Jones (Chad), and picked one up yesterday. Let me tell you, I highly reccommend seeing him for any bikes/atv/or accessories. Nice guy, great shop, and great prices. Don't forget to tell him you're from OGF!


----------



## Bamboo Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks again Keith.


----------



## marka88 (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a 2005 bombardier outlander 400 4x4


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice looking bike marka! I like those wheels!


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

2003 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a PM asking to see my 13 year old Honda 250 so here it is doing it's Coors thing.  










It can carry double this capacity when required.


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

2006 suzuki z-400 rides best on two wheels


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i just bought a 2001 raptor 660r. Got a hell of a deal on this. The guy who had it raced and had alot done to it. Liquid cooled 4 stroke. Very fast bike. Now just looking for more places to ride it now. I live in the city so kinda hard to ride around here.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

honda 250ex love it runs works great and the best part is it is quick for its size but man will you have a blast on it wheelies two wheel riding you name its fun on the quad.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 2005 honda 400ex with reverse , aftermarket pipe, k/n filter, and nerf bars runs great !!!! 3,000 firm!!!! or trade ... im trying to sell it so i can get a 4 wheel drive quad.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

just an old honda 3 wheeler here. but it goes the places i need to go to pull deer out and drag the shanty out on the ice.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Couple of my buddies have the 3005 400 Eiger , one is red the other is camo the only problem was the cheap 2 ply tires and the one lost a head light w/o hitting anything. The shop replaced the whole plastic front end a light clip broke. The both are comparible to my Yama 400 BigBear. We like them all the 400 is a good mid range unit.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I see the picture of dodgethis4wd doing a wheely on his ATV. It reminds me of a young woman I met this Summer and a month later she was dead from an ATV flipping over on her and of another young woman in yesterday's Beacon who was killed in Lakemore when her ATV flipped over on her. It's bad enough getting injured or killed accidentally butit is worse of one does it cowning around. ATV's are tools not toys !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

just a 1997 yamaha timberwolf 250. Its all we need gits r done and is light weight!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

2005 honda 400ex. great weekend for riding, went to wayne national forest lots of trails there! but blew my motor about 12 miles from camp on sat and to be towed back! the oil line got snagged on something and i didnt realize it until it was to late! owell now im just gonna build it big


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Update on the ATV thing. Still have the Foreman 450 but my kid decided he needed a Honda 250R. He worked his hind end off this summer and bought himself one. Too fast and crazy for this old fart. I'm now the proud owner of a 2003 Honda Rincon 650 complete with snow plow and Warn winch. It just turned 800 miles on the odometer.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

2000 400ex just clowning around on the best quad ever


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I just got an 1986 250 r suzuki quadracer, It could be up 4 sale soon leave me a message


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've got a 2001 Yamaha Raptor 660 and my wife has an 07 Honda 250Ex


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

monte433 said:


> 2000 400ex just clowning around on the best quad ever




I used to have an '01 400EX with about $12K in performance and chasis upgrades to it. That was a fun bike.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got rid of it, and bought a Kawasaki V Force 700, and dumped about $10K in mods to it. Soon after, I realized I was too old to be riding a bike like this, and got rid of it.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I sold the 06 Honda 400AT about a month ago. Loved that machine. Went just today and bought the 2007 Honda Rencon 680. Only put 8 miles on it so really don't know how it will be.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I used to have an '01 400EX with about $12K in performance and chasis upgrades to it. That was a fun bike.


Looks like a sweet quad, I know how it goes with the mods but so far I have been able to leave this one alone except for the wheels and tires


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

2007 Suzuki Eiger 400 4x4 Auto
just bought it last week

also have a 80 something 120 atc honda 3 weeler


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

1997 honda foreman - regular oil changes, rear brakes - 2 front bearings and one battery - still rides,runs great - has seen many deer and turkeys and plows snow great.


----------

